# HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]



## Toretto (25 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe bei http://www.hardwareking.de eine PS3 bestellt aber erst im nachhinein im Internet ( z.B. hier: Hardwareking.de - Neukölln, Berlin - Computergeschäfte ) gelesen das dieser Anbieter höchst unseriös ist. Nun habe ich natürlich versucht diesen per E-Mail oder Telefon zu erreichen aber auf die E-Mails kommen keine Antworten und Telefon ist entweder besetzt oder keiner geht dran. Nun ist das Geld weg und kein Kontakt mehr zum Verkäufer. Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten und wie hoch ist die Chance das ich das Geld zurück bekomme?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## revilo (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hallo,

erstmal ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Mir geht es genauso wie dir - nur andersrum. Meine Eltern wollten mir eine Ps3 schenken, haben diese am 7.12 (!) bestellt. Leider ist die auch bis heute nicht angekommen. Trotzdem würde ich das ganze rational und sachlich sehen:

Mitgeteilt wurde uns, dass sie vor einer Woche (Freitag den 17.12) verschickt wurde - mit GLS. GLS verschickt ausschließlich über die Straße, da kann das bei den Wetterverhältnissen durchaus etwas dauern (sogar Hermes brauchte letztens 5 Tage). Die ganzen Bewertungen, die sich auf der Seite von Qype finden sind alle aus den letzten Tagen und gehen um nicht angekommene Weihnachtsgeschenke soweit ich das gesehen habe.

Was du tun sollst, musst du selbst entscheiden. Wie hast du denn bezahlt? Meine Eltern haben via PayPal bezahlt, die können das jederzeit wieder zurückbuchen lassen, wenn der nicht liefert. Da ich bis in anderthalb Wochen eh nicht zu Hause bin (und dazu schon eine PS3 hier stehen habe [anderes Thema warum ich ne neue brauche]), werde ich noch bis Mittwoch warten und dann bei PayPal melden.

Trotzdem halte ich die Antworten von dem Betreiber bei Qype für etwas ... unkonventionell für einen Onlinehändler. Wenn er so mit seinen Kunden umgeht - nach dem Motto "stellt euch nicht so an, hauptsache es kommt an" kann ich  mich da ehrlichgesagt nicht durchringen, noch einmal etwas bei ihm zu bestellen.

Im Nachhinein ist man immer schlauer. Manchmal lohnt es sich doch, ein bisschen mehr auszugeben und dafür dann seine Sachen wenigstens pünktlich zu haben.

Schade für die ganzen Familien, die jetzt keine Weihnachtsgeschenke verteilen konnten - und das ist wirklich unverschämt. Vielleicht hat der gute Yildirim auch einfach nicht die Infrastruktur in seinem Laden um die ganzen Bestellungen abzuwickeln, wer weiß. Aber eine Mitteilung wäre in dem Falle zumindest angebracht.

Ich wünsche dir trotzdem noch einen frohen Festtag und einen guten Rutsch.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Toretto (25 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Dir natürlich auch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Das es nicht pünktlich kommt ist ja nichtmal das Problem.
Aber das nicht Antworten von Emails oder nicht ans Telfeon gehen.

Habe leider per Vorkasse bezahlt. Müsste somit höchstwahrscheinlich mit einer Stafanzeige vorgehen aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es etwas bringen wird. :-?


----------



## revilo (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hmm ... da ich es selbst erst vorgestern am Heiligen Abend erfahren habe, habe ich noch nicht versucht sie zu kontaktieren. Wenn da natürlich tausende - es reichen auch hunderte oder dutzende - Leute (wie bei Qype beschrieben) 80 mal am Tag anrufen sind die wahrscheinlich shcon überlastet. Werden ja wohl kein eigens Callcenter dafür haben sondern müssen das im Betrieb regeln - aber eine Stellungnahme wäre auf jeden Fall angemessen. Eine einfache Rundmail würde es ja tun.

Zu der Frage, in wieweit die unseriös oder einfach unzuverlässig sind, kann ich nix sagen. Wenn das stimmt, was der Besitzer bei Qype geschrieben hat, kommen ja alle Sachen auf jeden Fall an und wer nicht mehr will, kriegt auch sein Geld zurück. Ich werde am Montag auch mal versuchen da jemanden zu erreichen.

Bei uns wurde auch nur der Status auf "versendet" gesetzt, also vom King haben wir da keine Nachricht bekommen soweit ich weiß. Die Anzeige sollte natürlich nur das letzte Mittel sein. Aber da einige schon per Mahnung versucht haben ... ich weiß es nicht. Wann hast du die denn bestellt? Ich würde mir da jetzt am Wochenende auf jeden Fall keine Sorgen mehr machen. Machen kannste jetz eh nix. Genieße einfach noch den Feiertag. Ist doch Weihnachten, das sollte man sich nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten vermiesen lassen.

Das habe ich letztens schon mit meinem iPhone und einer Abzocke hinbekommen, mir ne ganze Woche zu verhageln. Da wurde angeblich irgendein Abo abgeshclossen, was jedenfalls in meinem Konto drinstand. Abgeschloswsen habe ich nix. Habe da wie ein wilder die Telekom angerufen und angeschrieben, versucht rauszufinden was da los ist - immer nur mit dem Verweis auf die Rechnung, die in zwei Wochen kommen sollte. Da stand dann der Anbieter drauf der das abbucht. Dem hab ich ne E-Mail geschrieben und der hat das einfahc wieder gecancelt und zurückgebucht. Die ganze Auferegung wegen Abzocke und unseriös war da unberechtigt (naja, es war unseriös und abzocke, hat sich aber als einfahc lösbar herausgestellt).

Vielleicht tuen wir dem armen Hernn Yildirim auch einfahc unrecht und er is net unseriös sondern unfähig  Hat vllt 10 Playstations reinbekommen und 300 Bestellungen  Oder kann einfach nur eine alle 10 Minuten verpacken - wer weiß. Und auf 1000 Emails antwortet es sich auch nicht so schnell kann ich mir denken.

Wie dem auch sei - ob er Betrüger, unseriös oder unfähig ist - oder einfach GLS dran Schuld ist - können wir wohl kaum klären aus der jetzigen Sicht. Da hilft auch in Zeiten des superschnellen Internets wo man alles in sekundenschnelle findet leider nix.


----------



## Toretto (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hast auch wieder recht. Aber die Feiertage lass ich mir nicht vermiesen. :-D

Werde jetzt noch ein bisschen Abwarten und dann wird man schon sehen wie die Lage aussieht.


----------



## Toretto (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Nun bin ich mir zu 100% sicher das es keine Lieferprobleme gab sondern alles nur ein *Betrug* ist!

Die Homepage von Hardwareking ist seit heute offline! Bleibt nur zu hoffen das das Geld noch zurückkommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

und was machst du jetzt?? hab denke ich das gleiche problem


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

mich hats auch erwischt, hab aber mit paypal bezahlt. hoffe dass ich mein geld über den käuferschutz bekomme.

scheint aber auch nicht so einfach zu sein...?


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hallo zusammen!

Die Domain gehört laut Denic einer 13.04.2005 in Berlin eingetragenen GmbH:
2Buy-It Entertainment-Systems GmbH
Amtsgericht: 14057 Charlottenburg (Berlin) (HRB96471B)

Im Handelsregister wird zudem eine neu eingetragene Gesellschaft aufgelistet:
Neueintragung:
07.05.2010	Hardwareking GmbH & Co. KG, Berlin
Amtsgericht: 14057 Charlottenburg (Berlin) (HRA43824B)

Mit einer Versandbestätigung erhält man immer eine Paketnummer um die Sendung zu verfolgen. In Deutschland garantieren alle Versender eine Paketlaufzeit von ca. 2 Tagen. Schnee und Weihnachten verzögern die Zustellung um maximal drei Tage.

Ich würde jetzt Papier produzieren und den Händler in Lieferverzug setzen. Paypal-Zahler müssen genau aufpassen, da es Fristen gibt die versäumt werden können. Briefe, Faxe und Belege die an Paypal geschickt werden gehen gerne verloren - daher bitte alles sehr gut dokumentieren. Paypal verhält sich sogar vor laufenden Kameras extrem kundenfeindlich und merkbefreit.

Hier scheint der Shop noch zu laufen: http://2buy-it.de/
und hier findet sich eine Diskussion zu GF und Firma: http://forum.autosec4u.info/elektro-shops/medialager-de-t-762-9.html

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Auf die Leutchens von autosec4u und deren Team ist eigentlich auch immer Verlass bei der Beurteilung eines Shops: medialager.de

Ich gaube, hier haben einige ein faules Ei untern Weihnachtsbaum gelegt bekommen. :unzufrieden:


----------



## Toretto (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und was machst du jetzt?? hab denke ich das gleiche problem



War auf dem Revier bei mir um die Eckeund hab jetzt grade eine Strafanzeige gegen Herr Y***** eingeleitet.
Hoffentlich bekommt jeder sein Geld wieder und der Herr eine saftige Stafe.
Jetzt bleibt nur noch abwarten und Tee trinken.

_Klarnamen editiert, DF_

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:05:40 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:01:13 ----------

Sorry wenn ich jezz ein Doppelpost mache aber habe keinen "Beitrag Ändern Button" gefunden...



Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Mit einer Versandbestätigung erhält man immer eine Paketnummer um die  Sendung zu verfolgen. In Deutschland garantieren alle Versender eine  Paketlaufzeit von ca. 2 Tagen. Schnee und Weihnachten verzögern die  Zustellung um maximal drei Tage.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir wurde nichmal eine Versandbestätigung angegeben. Kontakt zum Shop konnte ich garnicht aufnehmen.

Und der 2buy-it ist glaube ich die Vorhärige adresse von ihm, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Ich rate jedem SOFORT eine Strafanzeige einzuleiten.


----------



## Toretto (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Richtig habs auch so gemacht!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (28 Dezember 2010)

*Strafanzeigen bringen kein Geld zurück!*

Hallo zusammen,

eine Strafanzeige mag den innerlichen Zorn beruhigen, aber Ihr bekommt dadurch kein Geld zurück. Dafür müßt Ihr die Firma in Lieferverzug setzen und dann Euer Geld zurückfordern. Ich vermute, daß in Kürze ein Insolvenzverwalter eingesetzt wird und dieser Euch dann auf die Gläubigerliste setzen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Toretto (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

was meinst du mit Firma in Lieferverzug setzen?

einfach anschreiben oder wie?

also bei mir klappt das nicht weil ich überhaupt! kein kontakt zum dem Händler kriege... Habe min 50 mails geschrieben mit dem inhalt bis dann und dann will ich die ware oder das geld und das sie mir eine bestätigung senden sollen, doch es kommt keine an!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Das Geburtstagsgeschenk für unseren Sohn hat sich damit auch in Rauch aufgelöst. Wir haben bei der Firma versucht anzurufen....kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer.
Morgen erstatten wir ebenfalls Strafanzeige. 
Es ist sehr ärgerlich, bisher hatten wir nie schlechte Erfahrungen bei Onlineeinkäufen gemacht. Nun Onlineeinkäufe haben sich erst einmal erledigt. 
Schade für die ehrlichen Onlinverkäufer.


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Info aus dem Auktionshilfe-Forum

hardwareking.de - bei ebay gesperrt - Website offline - 2buy-it.de - Recht bei eBay und Online-Auktionen - Geschädigte - Schadensfälle - Auktionshilfe.info


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Zumindest ist der Shop kein Fake-Shop gewesen. Angesichts der Reaktionen bei eBay > HIER < dürfte es sich mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit um einen Schluderhaufen handeln, gegen den Strafanzeigen nichts ausrichten. Leute, ihr müsst zusehen, dass ihr an euer Geld kommt, die Chancen sind real: 





Nebelwolf schrieb:


> ... die Firma in Lieferverzug setzen und dann  Euer Geld zurückfordern. Ich vermute, daß in Kürze ein  Insolvenzverwalter eingesetzt wird und dieser Euch dann auf die  Gläubigerliste setzen.


Der Laden macht einfach dicht und die Kohle ist wech, wenn ihr euch nicht rechtzeitig darum bemüht.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich rate jedem SOFORT eine Strafanzeige einzuleiten.


Schon allein, weil der Shop noch bis vor kurzem geliefert hatte, ist ein Betrug nahezu nicht nachzuweisen. Der Verursacher muss sich zur Sache nicht einmal äußern, und die Tatsachen sprechen eine deutliche (zivile) Sprache. Etwas anderes ist es, wenn der Shopbetreiber schon länger insolvent ist, aber nach wie vor Geschäfte betreibt. Da aber Vorkasse für die Lieferung ausschlaggebend war, dürfte auch das nicht ziehen.


----------



## HalbZart (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> mich hats auch erwischt, hab aber mit paypal bezahlt. hoffe dass ich mein geld über den käuferschutz bekomme.
> 
> scheint aber auch nicht so einfach zu sein...?


Hallo! 

Bin auch zum Opfer geworden habe am 07.12.2010 einen PC bei Hardwareking bestellt und per sofort überweisung bezahlt, bis heute keine Ware keine Antwort auf e-mail ,telefon immer besetzt. War heute bei der Polizei habe eine Anzeige gemacht aber der hat mir nicht garantieren können das ich mein Geld wieder bekomme,traurig alles 
LG aus Wuppertal


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



HalbZart schrieb:


> War heute bei der Polizei habe eine Anzeige gemacht aber der hat mir nicht garantieren können das ich mein Geld wieder bekomme...


...wie auch, die Polizei ist doch kein Geldwiederbeschaffungsinstitut! In der "freien Marktwirtschaft" ist nur wenig Platz für Strafverfolgungsbehörden, die sich in zivile Belange einmischen. Deren Aufgabe ist es nämlich u. a. nicht, die Vertragssicherheit in Geschäften zwischen zwei Parteien zu regulieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

alo ich verstehe nicht was los ist in diesem land.

es ist offensichtlich, dass hier betrüger am werk sind und die laufen immer noch frei rum.
ich bin vorhin an dem laden vorbei gefahren und konnte sehen, wie die noch immer, in aller sehlenruhe sachen aus dem laden getragen haben und alles schön in einen weinroten  polo verladen haben.

ich denke nicht dass der insolvenzverwalterr noch was findet wenn er da antanzt.
würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die einen einbruch fingiren würden um den ganzen scheiss hier noch irgenwie erklären zu können.

diebe kennen keine feiertage ... heute nacht wäre doch die gelegenheit???!!!
also leute haltet eure augen offen und bewaffnet euch mit einer kamera.

allen einen guten rutsch


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2010)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Heute grosse sylvester-part bei s.xxx

ich habe in einem anderen forum die adresse lesen können: xxxx

kann da mal einer vorbei gehen und schauen?? ich bitte den eintrag zu kopieren und auch in anderen foren zu veröffentlichen ... xxxx müssen nicht geschützt werden!


----------



## HalbZart (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> alo ich verstehe nicht was los ist in diesem land.
> 
> es ist offensichtlich, dass hier betrüger am werk sind und die laufen immer noch frei rum.
> ich bin vorhin an dem laden vorbei gefahren und konnte sehen, wie die noch immer, in aller sehlenruhe sachen aus dem laden getragen haben und alles schön in einen weinroten  polo verladen haben.
> ...


WER hat da was rausgetragen?
Der Besitzer? Oder "Diebe"?

Weinroter Polo....
Naja, das Kennzeichen wäre wichtiger.

Hast du Fotos gemacht`?
(Mindestens mit dem Handy)


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

der besitzer natürlich ....  vor ein paar tagen waren pcs auf dem thresen zu sehen ... die sind mittlerweile weg .... bestimmt um spuren zu verwischen.

das kennzeichen habe ich notiert ... reiche ich denächst mal rein


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hallo User,

ich habe gerade mit erschrecken festgestellt, das wohl der Verkäufer Hardware-king ein Betrüger ist, so wie sich das in diversen Foren so abzeichnet.

75 Ich habe auch eine PS3 am 22.12.2010 bestellt und erst jetzt merke ich, das ich wohl auch einem Betrug zum Opfer gefallen bin. Falls eine Sammelklage entstehen sollte, werde ich mich der anschliessen. Meine E-mail werde ich nach anfrage mitteilen.
Anzeige werde ich so oder so machen.

LG


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Falls eine Sammelklage entstehen sollte, werde ich mich der anschliessen.



Es gibt keine Sammelklage in Deutschland >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hallo ihr lieben,

uns und vielen vielen anderen geht es genau so. Es ist eine absolute Frechheit. Wir haben heute RTL eingeschaltet.


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir haben heute RTL eingeschaltet.


Anonym sicherlich, wie hier! Die vierte Instanz im Staate, neben Judikative, Exekutive und Legislative, wirds zreißn. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> uns und vielen vielen anderen geht es genau so. Es ist eine absolute Frechheit. Wir haben heute RTL eingeschaltet.



Hallo,
ich hatte bei Hardwareking im Oktober einen Rechner gekauft und erhalten. Im Dezember fiel er aus, vermutlich Netzteil defekt. Ich habe ihn nichtsahnend zur Reparatur eingesandt und seither ist Funkstille.
Mein Sohn hat jetzt nach dem Laden geschaut: 
Er sei nicht ausgeräumt aber von der Polizei geöffnet und durchsucht.
Sie hat an der Eingangstür ein Schreiben hinterlassen mit dem Hinweis Vorgangs-Nr. 101227-1533-029804 bei Polizeistelle 54 (Sonnenallee) Tel. 030 4664 573316. Es meldet sich die Kripo.
Man hat mir geraten, Anzeige zu erstatten wegen Verdacht auf Unterschlagung. 
An den Rechner - ob repariert oder nicht repariert - kommt man auf diesem Weg kurzfristig nicht ran, es sei denn, Yeldrin taucht wieder auf. Zum Glück war es ein Billigrechner....


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....von der Polizei geöffnet und durchsucht.
> Sie hat an der Eingangstür ein Schreiben hinterlassen mit dem Hinweis Vorgangs-Nr. 101227-1533-029804....


Na ist doch mal eine geile Nachricht!  Das soll heißen, dass sich der Ladeninhaber nach der Öffnung der Eingangstüre den Schlüssel fürs ausgewechselte Schloss in der Sonnenallee abholen kann (wenn er das noch will). Bedeutet aber auch, das er sich allem Anschein nach nicht mehr um das Lädchen kümmert sondern womöglich abgesetzt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

im laden ist nur noch wertloser müll zu sehen!!
das was da rumliegt ist billigkram!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

wenn jemand infos zu den personen hinter hardwareking benötigt ..... schreibt mich einfach an: xxx
ich habe mittlerweile eine nette sammlung


----------



## hubbi8.7 (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

hallo

habe mir am 15.12. (!) auf genannter seite einen rechner bestellt, bin aber, um nachnahmegebühren zu spren, in vorkasse per überweisung gegangen.

gibt es für mich eine möglichkeit, dieses geld zurückzubekommen?

gruß


----------



## Niclas (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



hubbi8.7 schrieb:


> gibt es für mich eine möglichkeit, dieses geld zurückzubekommen?


theoretisch eher  hypothisch schon, praktisch aber höchst unwahrscheinlich. 

PS: Vorkasse im WWW ist immer mit extrem großen Risiko verbunden.   
Es gibt so viele ehrliche Anbieter, dass es nicht den geringsten Grund gibt, 
auf Lockangebote einzugehen, auch wenn die angeblich suuuuupergünstig sind


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Mach Dich eher mit dem Gedanken vertraut daß es weg ist.
Mit viel Glück bekommst Du aus der Konkursmasse noch eine Quote von wenigen Prozent, das in ein paar Jahren und auch nur wenn ein Konkursverfahren eröffnet wird und nicht "mangels Masse" gar nicht erst stattfindet (was ich mal befürchte).
Harte Worte und sicherlich nicht das was Du lesen wolltest, aber das am wahrscheinlichsten zu erwartende Szenario


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Niclas schrieb:


> ...PS: Vorkasse im WWW ist immer mit extrem großen Risiko verbunden...



Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen wie es zu der praktisch obligatorischen Vorkasse oder Nachnahme kam ...
Mancher Händler ist da in der Anfangszeit wegen säumigen Zahlern inn den Ruin getriebenn worden.
Ich hatte selbst mal einen kleinen Laden - so´nen echten mit Tür zum Reingehen und Ware kaufen . Irgenwann begann ich auch übers Internet zu verkaufen. Regelung war Neukunden Nachnahme oder Vorkasse und ab der 10. Bestellung auch Rechnung. Mag sein daß ich nur Pech hatte - bei 3 Kunden laufe ich heute 3 Jahre nach der Schließung (aber aus gesundheitlichen Gründen) immer noch meinem Geld nach. Ich hatte dann nach den ersten schlechten Erfahrungen sofort wieder auf obligatorische Vorkasse oder Nachnahme umgestellt.
Was ich auch nie verstanden habe waren Warenrücksendungen bei mir (Seltene Whiskies) Da erfährst Du im Shop alles was Du wissen mußt und es gibt da für mich nur einen Grund zu reklamieren - ein Transportschaden.
Aber nein - es kamen einige Flaschen (klar ungeöffnet) kommentarlos zurück. Irgendwann habe ich das offizielle Onlinegeschäft wieder an denn Nagel gehängt.
Es sind nicht nur die Händler die bestimmte Richtungen im Onlinegeschäft zu verantworten haben, nur leider öffnen diese Verändeungen auch Gaunern wieder neue Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Niclas (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Hippo schrieb:


> Du darfst aber auch nicht vergessen wie es zu der praktisch obligatorischen Vorkasse oder Nachnahme kam ..


Das ist mir als Endverbraucher völlig egal. Meine Sicherheit geht vor. 
Ich bestelle  *nie* per Vorkasse. 
 Punkt


----------



## Hippo (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Das sei Dir unbenommen. Sollte lediglich die Herkunft erklären und ist keine Wertung.
Ich zahle auch lieber die Nachnahmegebühren oder wähle einen abgesicherten Zahlungsweg.
Wobei bei einem Gauner hilft auch Nachnahme nix (zum Glück noch nicht passiert)


----------



## Reducal (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Niclas schrieb:


> Ich bestelle  *nie* per Vorkasse.


Rechnung wird nicht immer angeboten, insbesondere bei Neukunden. Es gibt Zahlungen mit Versicherung (PayPal & Co.) und es gibt das Lastschriftverfahren mit Rückholmöglichkeit.

Wenn nie per Vorkasse bestellt werden würde, hätte sich das Onlinegeschäft nicht so entwickelt, wie es ist - eigentlich eine prima Sache.


----------



## Niclas (6 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Reducal schrieb:


> Rechnung wird nicht immer angeboten, insbesondere bei Neukunden.


Was  micht interessiert, kaufe ich direkt im Laden oder bei mir lange bekannten On-Line Shops.


Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn nie per Vorkasse bestellt werden würde, hätte sich das Onlinegeschäft nicht so entwickelt, wie es ist -


Ist das mein Problem?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Reducal schrieb:


> Rechnung wird nicht immer angeboten, insbesondere bei Neukunden. Es gibt Zahlungen mit Versicherung (PayPal & Co.) und es gibt das Lastschriftverfahren mit Rückholmöglichkeit.
> 
> Wohl war. Ich bin auch von HardewareKing geschädigt worden. Aber Glück im Unglück! Ich habe über PayPal bezahlt und das Geld nach Reklamation und nur 10 Tagen Bearbeitung zurückerhalten. Gute Sache, das mit PayPal. Ich habe mir vorgenommen nur noch dort zu shoppen, wo es die Möglichkeit gibt mit PayPal zu bezahlen es sei denn, der Laden ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben (z.B. amazon & Co.).


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hallo,

auch ich habe bei Hardwareking am 27.11.2010 ein PC System bestellt und per Paypal bezahlt. Ich habe mich im Dezember gewundert, dass noch nichts geliefert wurde und habe versucht dort anzurufen. Ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe begonnen E-Mails zu schreiben und als ich in einer Mail mit dem Anwalt und einer Anzeige gedroht habe, hat auch prommpt ein Herr Ritter geantwortet.
Einige Tage später hat dieser mich sogar angerufen und ca. 30 Minuten mit mir gesprochen. Er meinte, dass momentan so viel los ist und auch GLS wegen den Straßenverhältnissen ein wenig länger braucht.
Ich hätte nicht mehr daran geglaubt, aber am 17.12.2010 kam das PC System dann doch noch!
Mein Problem ist, dass seit einigen Tagen der Rechner nur noch ab und zu hochfährt. Er bringt gleich am Anfang Fehlermeldungen, dass wohl was mit dem Betriebssystem nicht stimmt.
Ich werd jetzt mal eine Neuinstallation vornehmen und schauen, ob es was bringt.
Falls an der Hardware was defekt sein sollte, werde ich wohl wenig Chancen auf Gewährleistungsservice haben...

Grüße,
Harry


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Wir haben auch unsere Erfahrungen mit denen (auf EMpfehlung eine BEkannten, der immer gute ERfahrungen gemacht hat), aber zum Glück nach 4 Wochen doch noch unseren PC bekommen, den unser Sohn zu Weihnachten bekommen hat, der Ende November bestellt wurde. Nach gefühlten tausenden Telefonanten und nach Ausreden, wie PC ist schon längst unterwegs mit DLS, eine Paketnummer gab es nach Versprechen natürlich nicht, bis hin, ach der PC steht hier noch, geht gleich als erstes raus (das war Freitag abends um 17 Uhr) war Samstagmorgen urplötzlich der PC da, bis auf das Gehäuse, was nicht so was wie es sein sollte, passte aber alles. Wir sollten dann noch eine Tastatur und Maus bekommen, die angeblich natürlich auch unterwgs ist, aber bis heute nicht angekommen ist.

Da aber das Gehäuse nicht so war wie versprochen haben wir mit denen telefoniert und dann hiess es, das ist ähnlich, was natürlich nicht so war. Daraufhin haben wir mit Xilence telefoniert und die haben gleich gesagt, das alleine schon das Bild anpreisen und nicht liefern Betrug ist und sich darum kümmern werden.

Wir haben dann noch mal mit denen nach Lieferung telefoniert wegen den Gehäuse, da wurde sich dann rausgeredet. Jetzt wolle ich da heute noch mal anrufen und denen noch mal Bescheid geben und auf unseren kommenden Blog hinweisen.
Nun lese ich hier, das es inzwischen ausgeartet ist. Das ist echt der Hammer.

Das ist echt eine Sache der Unmöglichkeit und ich finde es super, das so viele eine Strafanzeige machen, auch wenn es natürlich absolut ärgerlich ist, dass weder Ware angekommen ist, noch Geld zurück. Aber ich drücke allen die Dauemn, das es doch noch gut ausgeht und der Betreiber richtig fett bestraft wird, das hat er verdient.


----------



## revilo (12 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Also ... wir haben bei PayPal Käuferschutz beantragt und ohne irgendwelche Probleme oder Einreichung von Unterlagen inzwischen schon das Geld zurückbekommen. Seit heute steht meine neue PS3 hier - nicht vom Hardwareking sondern von eBay. Hätte die nicht von eBay gekauft, wenn sie nicht auf der Startseite als Angebot des Tages angepriesen gewesen wäre. Hat nur 10€ mehr als beim King gekostet mit 160GB festplatte und Controller. Für 269€ ein echtes Schnäppchen - und das Beste: es ist angekommen! Auf 177.000 Bewertungen und 99,8% positiv kann man sich dann doch verlassen.

Werde nichtmehr bei irgendwelchen Händlern bestellen, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe. Schade für Leute, die noch seriöse Shops aufmachen wollen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



revilo schrieb:


> ...von eBay gekauft...
> 
> Werde nichtmehr bei irgendwelchen Händlern bestellen


Ein Widerspruch in sich. Viele Leute glauben, dass sie "von eBay" kaufen, dabei bietet eBay nur die Vermittlerplattform - eBay verkauft keine Ware! Auch hier hast du wieder von irgend einem Händler gekauft, der sich eBay bedient. Dort tummeln sich genau so (auch auf der Startseite) schwarze Schafe, wie überall im Biz.


----------



## revilo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Viele Leute glauben, dass sie "von eBay" kaufen
> eBay verkauft keine Ware!



Also erstmal: ich verstehe das Prinzip von eBay  Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass ich die PS3 auch nicht *bei* (nicht von) eBay gekauft hätte, wenn der entsprechende Verkäufer nicht mehr als 175.000 Bewertungen und 99,8% positiv gehabt hätte. Ich weiß, dass auch der Hardwareking bei eBay war.

Die Intention meiner Aussage war, dass ich nicht mehr bei (neuen) Onlineshops bestelle, die ich entweder nicht kenne oder die noch nicht sonderlich viele (oder natürlich sehr schlechte) Bewertungen haben. Wobei das mit den Bewertungen natürlich so eine Sache ist, das funktioniert ja mehr oder weniger nur bei eBay und Amazon, wo man zur Bewertung seines Händlers mehrfach ermahnt/erinnert wird. Bis so ein Onlineshop von Betrügern auffliegt können ja schon einige positive da sein. Damit meine ich, dass ich bei keinem Shop kaufen werde, der vllt 100 Bewertungen bei eBay oder 3 bei Qype hat.

In meinem Fall habe ich mich auf die 177.000 Bewertungen verlassen - bei "irgendeinem" Händler bei eBay hätte ich es nicht gekauft. Genauso wenig in irgendeinem Onlineshop à la Hardwareking. Gibt halt sowohl im "normalen" Internet als auch bei eBay seriöse Shops - meist vom Namen bekannt oder durch zahlreiche und positive Bewertungen ausgezeichnet, da stimme ich dir komplett zu, ich glaube du hast mich einfach falsch verstanden


----------



## Toretto (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Habe heute eine Nachricht zu Akte 20.11 geschrieben. Hoffe diese werden darüber berichten. Damit die wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist denke ich sollten so viele Geschädigte wie möglich ihr Problem an Akte senden.

Hier ist der Link zum Kontaktformular:
Akte | Kontaktformular | Sat.1 Ratgeber & Magazine


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



Toretto schrieb:


> Damit die wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist denke ich sollten so viele Geschädigte wie möglich ihr Problem an Akte senden.


Die vierte Gewalt im Staat: Legislative,  Exekutive,  Judikative umd jetzt vom Verfassungsgericht  bestätigt:
  Akte  

So hab ich das im Studium gelernt aber man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Toretto (16 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Verstehe grad nicht was du mir damit sagen willst?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Hi habe am 26.12.2011 eine Ps 3 bei Hardwareking bestellt, und bisher nicht wieder von denen gehört. 
Mag sich villeicht hart anhören, aber irgentwelchen Onlineshops Kohle vorweg zu Überweisen ist dämlich. Ganz besonders wenn der Geschäftsführer ein ***** ist. 

Da ich per Nachnahme geordert habe juckt mich das jetzt wenig, aber zumindest weis ich demnächst _[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_ he he.. 

Lg CHris


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

..... bin am 28.1 am laden in der anzengruberstr. 4 vorbeigelaufen und habe gesehen, wie mehrere typen den laden von Hardwareking/2Buy-it leer geräumt haben.
dem insolventverwalter haben die nur ein paar regale übrig gelassen.

ist schon ein starkes stück was die sich da erlauben, nach dem die so viele leute geprellt haben, spazieren die einfach locker und lässig in den laden und nehmen auch den letzten rest mit .... von polizei keine spur  ..... 

wenn das abzocken einem so leicht gemacht wird weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter 

gruss

mike


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Ja wie denn nun? Mal will man keinen Polizeistaat und wenn Emil Polente nicht vor jeder Haustür lauert ist es auch nicht recht!


----------



## microwilli (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

also ich habe auch eine ps3 bestellt, habe diese auch noch sogar in der Lieferfrist erhalten und der preis war auch ein schnäppchen, ich bin somit also volkommen zufrieden mit hardwareking.
lg microwilli


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*

Was kriegst  du denn für das Jubelposting?


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2011)

*AW: HardwareKing - OnlineShop [edit]*



microwilli schrieb:


> ... ich bin somit also volkommen zufrieden mit hardwareking.
> lg microwilli



Dann freu Dich daß Du noch bestellt hast *bevor* der Laden abgeraucht ist.
Daß Du Deine Ware noch bekommen hast hilft den andern grad mal gar nicht weiter


----------

